
How is testing of “encrypted chat apps” like Signal or Telegram done? - NN88
Do people try to hack the apps and post their findings? Do people just repeat what Snowden&#x2F;Poitras&#x2F;Greenwald&#x2F;The Intercept says?<p>All of the reviews I read on signal and telegram are utterly based on the trust that the reviewer isn&#x27;t lying to me...and its not like I even know how to go about proving something that 99% of reviews out there can easily be peer reviewed with respect to.<p>How do I prove to myself that these apps are encrypted?
======
greenyoda
If you had a rooted phone, you might be able to capture the packets that the
app sends over the network interface and try to analyze what they're sending
to see if it looks random enough to be encrypted data. However, it would still
be difficult to figure out what the quality of the encryption was (e.g., would
it be trivial for the NSA to break it).

